# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Katoavat vastaukset

## Antero Alku

Onkos tälle asialle jokin hyvä neuvo:

Kun kirjoittaa vastausta (tietenkin liian pitkän ajan), niin "esikatselu" johtaakin sisäänkirjautumispyyntöön. Eli foorumiohjelma ei pidä kirjoittamista aktiivina foorumin käyttönä, vaan loggaa käyttäjän ulos.

Kun sitten loggautuu sisään, päätyy ruutuun "viestiketju virheellinen". Selaimen (IE 6) paluunappulalla pääsee takaisin vastauksen kirjoituksen sivulle, mutta kirjoitetut vastaukset ovat joskus tallella, joskus eivät.

Olen kantapään kautta oppinut, että ennen kuin painat mitään, maalaa kaikki ja kopsaa leikepöydälle, niin saat sitten palautetuksi sen, mitä olit kirjoittanut. Onko tämä todellakin ainoa keino olla menettämättä tehty "työ"? Olisi fiksua, jos ohjelma voisi varoittaa kirjoitetun tekstin katoamisesta ennen kuin kadottaa sen.

Tuli tässä taas kirjoitelluksi muun homman ohella, joten kesti liian kauan. Enkä nyt viitsi aloittaa alusta taas, joten olkoon tällä kertaa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Ainakaan tämän hetkisessä foorumiohjelmiston versiossa ongelmaan ei ole vastausta. Jos ei tee mitään puoleen tuntiin, unohtaa ohjelmisto kirjautumisen ja sitten viestiä lähettäessä se pyytää kirjautumaan uudelleen ja unohtaa viestin.

Viestin kirjoittaminen jossakin toisessa editorissa tai kopioiminen leikepöydälle on yksi mahdollinen workaround. Toinen on esikatselu-napin painaminen alle puolen tunnin välein, vaikkei viesti olisikaan vielä valmis.

----------

